# Best tutorials on getting started with scoring?



## Unknown (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm a newbie with all these amazing sample libraries but I don't know how to use them. Are there any video tutorials out there that can guide me in the right direction please?


----------



## JyTy (Jul 18, 2020)

I recommend that you start with this bundle: https://www.groove3.com/promo/the-orchestral-production-bundle

It covers more than enough to get you started. Afterwards when you will know what you want to research further, YouTube is full of amazing tutorials. When you will want to get serious about your compositions scoreclub.net is one of the best sites I’ve ever come across (but you need to have atleast a bit of musical/notational skills up your sleeve by then).


----------

